
Email without an address - Moltenz
I think this approach can resolve spam problem forever. But do you have spam problem? As for me, I have some spam letters per week and many unwanted letters after starting using new services. Maybe it is not a big deal and spam filters are good enough?<p>Email without an address. 
No address, no spam.<p>Let’s call it XMail<p>How does XMail work?<p>XMail works like any other Email Server (Gmail, Yahoo, etc) with one difference: you don’t have a permanent email address. Instead of this XMail creates unique email address every time you send email to a new person.<p>How to send an email?<p>You can do it in a common way from any configured email client. Behind the scene XMail server creates new address for you and send email from it.<p>How to reply?<p>You can do it in a common way from any configured email client by pressing Reply button.<p>How to share my email address with friend or colleague?<p>Open XMail Assistant application on iPhone or Mac and press Share my email address. You will see new unique email address which you can send to your friend or colleague.<p>How to share my colleague’s email address with my friend?<p>Open XMail Assistant, type your colleague’s email address and press Share. You will see new unique email address. Send it to your friend.<p>What if somebody will grab my email address and start sending spam?<p>You will not receive it. Only people you give your unique address or their friends can send emails to you.<p>What if my colleague will share my address with someone I don’t want to receive emails from?<p>Every email you receive contains information about person who has share your email address with new sender. You can open XMail Assistant application and press Don’t receive emails from this sender. Moreover you can talk to your colleague about this incident in a real world.
======
quicon
mailhero.io

~~~
Moltenz
Exactly

